# Sandbar Sharks



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Sandbar Sharks 3/5/2016*

Mission going into the trip was to land my first sandbar shark. Got into pensacola late Friday night to pick up a kayak and went to gulf breeze bait and tackle and luckily they had a cow nose in the cooler. Drove a decent ways outside of pensacola to setup shop for Saturday. Saturday the conditions were dead flat. Dropped some baits just past the first sand bar and nothing during the day Saturday. Decided to grab some food and set up at a different location. Water was much warmer at the second location did the same thing and dropped baits out past the first sandbar. This was my first time dropping baits as I have either fished for sharks from my kayak or castes from shore. I was kind of concerned because I was using spinning gear with about 500 yards of braid and dropping 100 yards of line. I was starting to get concerned that I wasn't going to catch anything but knew the bite always picked up at sunset. About an hour before sunset the spinning reel takes off. First run didnt take much line. From then on out it was a give and take battle. Luckily when I hooked up 4 people were walking there dogs and helped grab my stuff for the battle than ensued. After 45 minutes of give and take I finally got it into the surf. After several more minutes I was able to get it on a wave and beach it on the sand. Ended up being a nice sandbar shark which was my target species. First one for me and I was dead tired after landing it. Have no clue what it weighed but I am guessing in the 125-150 pound range. Cut the line and sent it back on its way. I go a lot lighter setup than most and was using an 8/0 hook. Tied on a new rig and dropped another bait right at sunset. 10 minutes later I saw my line moving kind of funny. Next thing I know reel takes off again and another battle ensues. I knew this one wasn't as big from the fight but I was kind of happy it wasn't as I was fishing by myself. Got it in solo and safely released the fish. I was dead tired at this point and decided to call it quits. Drove back to birmingham but it was a quality 24 hour trip to the state of florida and back home. Looking back I wish I would have kept fishing because I probably would have caught more but at least the mission was completed. Looking to get out in the morning and catch some big tennessee River catfish from the hobie.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A good trip. At least the sharks were cooperating. Some nice size ones too.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you have GOT to be kidding me!!!! I have caught that shark in the second picture before. I remember him because of his tail, If I remember right, it was off shore about 18-20 miles to a spot I go to from time too time. I'll dig through the hundreds of pictures and hopefully find some of it.... cool catch


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I see ya got a couple a "foot pics" in there just for Jason!


----------

